
Ask HN: What skills a company expects to have a self-taught web dev? - alinalex
Being a self-taught web dev myself, I&#x27;m curious how a company assess a self-taught candidate versus a CS degree one.
======
taiwoayanleye
Simple, get SHIT done. If you can get SHIT done, you are in. That's what
matter

------
itamarst
I've never seen a company that has different assessment based on education, if
it's for same role. Especially since most of what you learn in CS degree is
irrelevant to web development.

~~~
pryelluw
I disagree. Building performant and reliable web software requires good
knowledge of data structures and algorithms.

~~~
csnewb
Maybe for backend development, but definitely not for frontend, which is what
the majority of web developers do anyway.

------
imauld
IT wouldn't make a difference. If you're asking each candidate different
questions based on their education you aren't equally assessing them. There
are enough variables involved when interviewing there is no need to introduce
more.

